# Seasoning new vario steel burrs



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

My new steel burrs have arrived. any advice on how much coffee i need to grind to season them and they are ready for use for brew coffee? thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The only way your season them is buy putting some coffee through

Give a brew a go







, see how it tastes


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

thanks... so you think they don't really need to be seasoned prior to using?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For filter it is much less of an issue.

Good to go from day 1


----------

